# Illegal To Park At Truck Stops For Rv's Overnight



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

http://rvtravel.com/mainervban.shtml

Read the article. I sent a nice, polite E-mail to the Gov of Maine in an effort to veto this bill. OK, walmart is private property and if it says " no overnight parking" OK, but a truck stop or gravel lot in the middle of no where??? Maine must have some brain freeze.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

I sent an e-mail to the tourism office. I fail to understand why the ruling only applies to RV's. If you are going to ban overnight stopping, it should be for all vehicles (Including trucks....







).


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Someone must have gotten robbed and blamed the state for security or the lack thereof. Truck stops are also private and not sure how they can dictate this.


----------



## Scooter (May 9, 2005)

definitely going to have negative impact on Tourism.. Guess I wont be heading to cobscook bay or Nova Scotia anytime soon if this passes.


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

nevermind


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

I seem to recall a story a while back about a community in BC that banned similar over night Wallydocking, those heading to Alaska quickly learned this and skipped that community. The result was a significant decline of revenue, they then later reversed that decision but still have bad reputation as not being RV friendly. Once again Government is dictating what people can do with private property, the choice really should be up to Wal-Mart. I'll blast out some emails tonight.


----------



## swanny (Oct 31, 2007)

sounds like the CG associations got together and came up with a plan to generate more cash.


----------



## MO7Bs (Apr 11, 2009)

I called the Maine tourism board and shot off a quick note to good gov.


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

I pulled into the walmart in Springfield, Or. last week and when the security guard come to work at 11pm, she woke me up and ask what I was doing there.. She said the city council had just passed a law banning rv parking in parking lots in Springfield city limits.

I told her I was commercial and she asked if my log book was out of hours to drive. I said yes I was out of hours. She said if your commercial and out of hours parking was legal there, but still up to the manager.. She came back in about 10 mins and said it was cool as long as I parked in the rear out of site from other rv'ers. She said they would get mad seeing me there and wouldnt understand they wouldnt be allowed to park there.

The web site I used said they allowed overnight parking, and she admitted the websites didnt know yet.

This is a coming thing for many places, and Im running into this more and more out there.

Good luck stopping it!

Carey


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

I don't think Texas will ever go that far -- but on the news a couple of months ago they were talking about folks that had lost their homes (foreclosed) and was living out of their trailers --and parking them in foreclosed commercial properties.

There was a Walmart manager that came on that said that sometimes he would have the same three or four trailers show up every night to use his parking lot and then would go into his bathroom and take sponge showers, etc etc....

Yep times are tough ....


----------



## MO7Bs (Apr 11, 2009)

Having served as a commissioner on a planning and zoning board I can certainly understand the need to police some of this behavior. However, the rights of the private property owner always took precedence with my vote, with rare public safety issues. This is between the property owner and who they choose to let use the property.

My $0.02

Paul


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

Yeah, I have a problem with those that abuse things like this and as a store manager they have the right to say ya gotta go, cool but 99% just catch a few zzzzzz and roll on. Sound like my office, one thing happends once in 100 years and we have to publish a book on the subject, it gets insane after a while. If they move in to your lot, kick them out, call the cops, whatever but if im tired, stop for 6 hours or so and go about my day, what am I really hurting. Next we will have to pay a fee to go to another state and have our papers ready. We already have to PAY to leave maryland ( our toll bridge ) I say GIVE ME LIBERTY OR GIVE ME DEATH!!!!! If you dont stand for something you will fall for anything.....


----------



## forceten (Nov 14, 2008)

Colorado~DirtBikers said:


> I told her I was commercial and she asked if my log book was out of hours to drive. I said yes I was out of hours. She said if your commercial and out of hours parking was legal there, but still up to the manager.. She came back in about 10 mins and said it was cool as long as I parked in the rear out of site from other rv'ers. She said they would get mad seeing me there and wouldnt understand they wouldnt be allowed to park there.
> 
> Carey


Is your rig commercial? Or you just have a cdl?


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

Yeah, I would just lie......or show my paramedic credentials and tell them I am transporting a medical team or something. I would give them my chiefs number to call, he would play along cause thats how we roll


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Cortez, Co has one of these regs. The Walmart manager said it was pushed by the local RV parks. It worked, and we paid $50 for an 8 hour stay.


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

forceten said:


> I told her I was commercial and she asked if my log book was out of hours to drive. I said yes I was out of hours. She said if your commercial and out of hours parking was legal there, but still up to the manager.. She came back in about 10 mins and said it was cool as long as I parked in the rear out of site from other rv'ers. She said they would get mad seeing me there and wouldnt understand they wouldnt be allowed to park there.
> 
> Carey


Is your rig commercial? Or you just have a cdl?
[/quote]

Yea, I haul rv's for a living, and like to park at walmarts instead of truck stops. Less commotion and its safer. I have a sleeper in my truck and sleep in my truck.

Carey


----------



## russlg (Jul 21, 2008)

Gov. Baldacci is a sap, This will pass and it is based on greed....probably masked as a safety issue.


----------



## swanny (Oct 31, 2007)

I understand the bill was:

LD 114, the act To Prohibit RV Parking in Commercial Lots was killed by the Maine House today. The sponsor of the bill, Representative Perry of Calais (Callas)withdrew her Motion to accept the Ought to Pass Recommendation and then moved to accept the Ought Not to Pass Recommendation and that passed. Technically it can be revisited but that is quite unlikely.


----------



## Scooter (May 9, 2005)

At least someone had a moment of sanity. Maine economy is not well as it is, and they rely heavily on seasonal tourism. 
I don't understand what that legislator was thinking (or not).


----------



## MO7Bs (Apr 11, 2009)

Scooter said:


> At least someone had a moment of sanity. Maine economy is not well as it is, and they rely heavily on seasonal tourism.
> I don't understand what that legislator was thinking (or not).


It would be fun to find out how much feedback they got from the RV industry.


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

Well I guess my E-mail worked...Now off to tell Mr. Obama what to do.....hahaha, I crack my self up


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Now take a moment to send an email to the fine folks over at Maine Campground Owners Association and let them know how much you appreciate their attempts to stop camping. I politely told them that I did not appreciate their attempts to force me into their campgrounds by limiting my choices and their disregard for my safety while traveling.


----------



## jozway (Jan 28, 2008)

battalionchief3 said:


> Well I guess my E-mail worked...Now off to tell Mr. Obama what to do.....hahaha, I crack my self up


Let me know how that works for ya.


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

Y-Guy said:


> Now take a moment to send an email to the fine folks over at Maine Campground Owners Association and let them know how much you appreciate their attempts to stop camping. I politely told them that I did not appreciate their attempts to force me into their campgrounds by limiting my choices and their disregard for my safety while traveling.


Well, I'd follow your lead, except that I don't think they'd give me a second thought, seeing as I am from Illinois and have only visited Maine once in my life. (But we did stay at a campground in Wells, Maine and another at Bar Harbor.) And they would probably get a good laugh from a snide note written by an RVer from Washington!

Not putting you down, but notes from folks who live in the northeast would probably carry more weight.

Mike


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

jozway said:


> Well I guess my E-mail worked...Now off to tell Mr. Obama what to do.....hahaha, I crack my self up


Let me know how that works for ya.















[/quote]

Well he called the other day and we talked at length so effective on June 1st RON PAUL will be taking over......







and they say I wasted my vote.


----------



## OregonCampin (Mar 9, 2007)

Colorado~DirtBikers said:


> I pulled into the walmart in Springfield, Or. last week and when the security guard come to work at 11pm, she woke me up and ask what I was doing there.. She said the city council had just passed a law banning rv parking in parking lots in Springfield city limits.
> 
> Carey


Well the next time you run out of hours in this neck of the woods send me an email. Got a place for you to park your rig and you might even get a home cooked meal out of it!

Outbackers.... we are everywhere!!!!


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

OREGONCAMPIN said:


> I pulled into the walmart in Springfield, Or. last week and when the security guard come to work at 11pm, she woke me up and ask what I was doing there.. She said the city council had just passed a law banning rv parking in parking lots in Springfield city limits.
> 
> Carey


Well the next time you run out of hours in this neck of the woods send me an email. Got a place for you to park your rig and you might even get a home cooked meal out of it!

Outbackers.... we are everywhere!!!!
[/quote]

I just spent about a week making 2 trips to Eugene.. I took 2 from Rifle, Co to Brashers Auction.. I knew someone was near.. Just couldnt remember who. I spent 2 nights, 1 in Eugene and 1 in Springfield.. That would have been awesome to meet you all...

I have been thru Eugene 3-4 times, so next time, I will llet you know..

I took a super nice inboard powered Forest River South Bay Pontoon boat from Colorado Springs, to Casper today.. I Just got it delivered. I think I will grab me some super and head for the plains of eastern wy, and Nebraska tonight.. Will be in Indy Fri morn..

Had some big time wind north of cheyenne today. The port of entry wasnt too sure they were gonna let me go.. Had a bunch of adviseries up for empty and small trailers.. I talked em in to letting me go.. All I could do was 50 mph for about 80 miles... lol that boat looked like it was a sea going vessel in that wind.. Man it was rocking around..

Now though I will have a tail wind









Talk to you all later and and thanks for the offer!

As soon as I can I will get me a blog going here and then everyone will know where Im at all the time.. I gotta go burn some more miles out though.. See Ya!

Carey


----------



## MO7Bs (Apr 11, 2009)

FYI...

Reply to my email from Richard J. Abare, Executive Director of the Maine Campground Owners Association

Thanks, MECOA here's you. The bill was killed (with our help) on Tuesday. Hope to see you at a MECOA member campground soon. It was not our bill and although we supported it in committee, it came out of committee different then it was first proposed. It first provided for the Agency of HHS to provide a website and brochure telling campers where to find dump stations and free camping which we supported. 



Richard J. Abare, Executive Director

Maine Campground Owners Association

10 Falcon Road / suite 1

Lewiston, ME 04240

www.campmaine.com

[email protected]

Toll Free: 888.274.9030

Fax: 207.782.4497

Maine: 207.782.5874

Cell: 207.754.4408



"Maine, the way Camping should be"


Paul


----------



## Compulynx (Oct 15, 2008)

Did he actually spell "hears" here's?

Wow. Sounds like a copout to me. "We supported it in committee". But then they helped to "kill" it.

Yeh, right....


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Yep, probably all true.... they supported it in committee, and then the public found out and flooded them with letters and e-mails so they then thought better of it and supported killing it. I bet that's closer to how it went down.


----------



## vtxbud (Apr 4, 2009)

Hey everyone....think these goofy self-serving laws over !!

Is Wal-mart open 24 hrs ??? OR the Truck Stop ??? Well some/most are. So I roll into the parking lot and shut everything down. Mosey into Wal-mart, or the Truck Stop, buy a pack of gum, or groceries or a new pair of socks or something. I am now a customer. I just might want to sit in my camper and enjoy my new purchase you know, make sure it was a satisfactory purchase.... For Six Hours OR SO !!!

Nothing wrong with pointing out to local Law Enforcement should they ask, you are on your way into the store, //just returned from the store//might be going back in cause ya forgot something etc. This is REAL EFFECTIVE if you have your recent receipt from your purchase !!!!

Ya get the drift, right?

I was a Police Officer for many years. You can be assured most PO's want you safe and if you know how to answer//play the game, you might just come out over top of some of these laws pushed by special interest groups (R.V.park owners, greedy Politicians etc and BTW, Most Cops are not fans of special interest groups OR GREEDY Politicians)


----------

